# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Օրգազմային բացակը կանանց և տղամարդկանց միջև

## Ծլնգ

Վերջերս տպագրված հետազոտության համաձայն ԱՄՆ-ում հետերոսեքսուլ կանայք սեռական ակտից օրգազմ են ստանում 65% դեպքերում, այն ինչ հետերո տղամարդիկ օրգազմ են ապրում սեռական ակտերի 95% դեպքերում։ Ապշեցուցիչ բացակ է, սակայն, կարծում եմ, ահագին սպասելի, մանավանդ հայ հասարակության տեսանկյունից։

Տպագրված հոդվածը նաև մատնանշում է, որ ավելի հաճախ օրգազմի հասնող կանայք ավելի շատ օրալ սեքս են ստանում, ավելի երկար ակտեր են ունենում, ավելի բավարարված են հարաբերություններով, ակտիվորեն հայցում են իրենց ուզածը անկողնում, պարտներին շնորհակալություն են հայտնում անկողնային գործողությունների համար, զանգում ու էլ-հաղորդակցում են սեռական թեմաներով և սեր են արտահայտում սեքսի ընթացքում։ Նաև կանայք վերջին ակտի ժամանակ ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ են օրգազմել, եթե ակտի ընթացքում խորը համբուրվել են, եղել է սեռական օրգանի ձեռքով ստիմուլյացիա և/կամ հեշտանքային սեքսի(ց) փոխարեն (բացի) ունեցել են օրալ սեքս։

Հետազոտությունը լայն արձագանք է ստացել նաև ԶԼՄ-ներում, օրինակ այստեղ։

Եկեք քննարկենք․ խնդիր է սա արդյո՞ք, և եթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս կրթենք հետերոներին (և՛ տղամարդկանց, և՛ կանանց), որ այս օրգազմային բացակը փակվի։

----------

Alphaone (26.02.2017), Chuk (25.02.2017), Quyr Qery (28.02.2017), Աթեիստ (25.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (26.02.2017), Հայկօ (25.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ՀՀ-ում որ հաստատ սա լուրջ խնդիր ա: Չեմ զարմանա, որ եթե նույն հետազոտությունը ՀՀ-ում անցկացվի, 65%-ից շատ ավելի պակաս լինի:

Կարծում եմ՝ հա, պետք ա կրթել երկու սեռերին էլ: Նախ ամենակարևորը, որ պետք ա հատկապես կանանց սովորացնել, էն ա, որ ընդհանրապես հարաբերություններում (խոսքը մենակ սեքսի մասին չի) ոչ մի կախարդական բան չկա, ու ինչքան էլ տղամարդն իրեն սիրի, զուրկ ա մտքերը կարդալու ունակությունից, հետևաբար պետք ա պարզ ու հասկանալի կերպով բացատրել, թե ուզածն ինչ ա: Հետո, պետք ա երկու սեռերին էլ բացատրել, որ էն, ինչ կատարվում ա անկողնում երկու կողմերի համաձայնությամբ, ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող ամոթ համարվել:

----------

Alphaone (26.02.2017), Chuk (25.02.2017), ivy (25.02.2017), Quyr Qery (28.02.2017), Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (25.02.2017), Ծայրահեղ (26.02.2017), Հայկօ (25.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է ահագին օգտակար ա, որ դեռահաս վախտերը տանդ անկյուններում սեռական գրականություն ա քցած լինում ու դու էլ գյոզերով կարդում ես սաղ դետալները անգիր անելով։ Մեկ ու մեջ պոռնո ֆիլմերն էլ չեն խանգարում, եթե տարվելու հակվածություն չկա։ 
Էդքանից հետո ընդհամենը մնում է էգոիստ չլինել ու հարգել զուգընկերոջը։

Մի հատ լավ գիրք կար նկարներով, սեքս-հանրագիտարանի պես մի բան էր, կոնկրետ անունը չեմ հիշում։ Ինձ մտերիմ ջահել ամուսնացողներին սովորաբար բաժանում էի ։Ճ

----------

Chuk (25.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայերիս մոտ ամենամեծ խնդիրը «ամաչկոտությունն» է։ Ինչի եմ չակերտների մեջ դնում, որովհետև իրականում սա բարդույթ է, չափահաս մարդը պիտի որ ամաչելու խնդիր չունենա։ Մասնավորապես սեքսուալ թեմաներով բաց խոսելը մեզ մոտ ասոցացվում է լկտիության հետ։ Արդյունքում մենք մեր պրոբլմեները ոչ թե լուծում ենք, այլ թաքցնում ենք, իբր չկա, չի եղել ։Ճ Իսկ օրինակ ասենք ամերիկացիք կարող են ասենք հոգնայի տանձիկի օնլայն ռեվյուի նախաբանը սկսել՝ «ես ու զուգընկերուհիս ուզում էինք անալ սեքսով զբաղվել, բայց ուզում էինք համոզվել, որ սեքսից առաջ մաքուր ենք, դրա համար գնեցինք այս հոգնայի տանձիկը» ։Ճ Ու սա սաղի համար նորմալ ա, թերևս շատ շատ թեթև ժպիտ առաջացնի։ 
Հա ինչ էի ասում։ Էս «ամաչկոտությունը» անբավարարվածության պատճառներից մեկն ա։

----------

ARMbrain (27.02.2017), Chuk (25.02.2017), ivy (25.02.2017), Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (25.02.2017), Ծլնգ (25.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ-ում որ հաստատ սա լուրջ խնդիր ա: Չեմ զարմանա, որ եթե նույն հետազոտությունը ՀՀ-ում անցկացվի, 65%-ից շատ ավելի պակաս լինի:


Սոցհարցման արդյունքերով էդ պատկերը կարող ա չստացվի, որտև աղջիկների մի մասը «կամաչի» մասնակցել հարցմանը, մի մասն էլ մասնակցելու դեպքում չի խոատովանի իրականությունը։

Բայց առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ իրականում էդ բացակը Հայաստանում շատ ավելի մեծ ա։

Ու խնդիրը մենակ աղջիկները չեն։ Տղերքի համար էլ ա շատ բան տաբու։

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս հետերո կանայք սենց քաշվա՞ծ են։ Ես իրանց տեղը լինեի սենց բանից հետո լուրջ կմտածեի մի անգամ աղջկա հետ փորձելու մասին։

----------

Դատարկություն (01.03.2017), Ծլնգ (25.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Էս հետերո կանայք սենց քաշվա՞ծ են։ Ես իրանց տեղը լինեի սենց բանից հետո լուրջ կմտածեի մի անգամ աղջկա հետ փորձելու մասին։


Կարելի է սկսել դեռ մենակ ։) Ընդհանրապես ճանաչել սեփական մարմինը ու իմանալ` էդ օրգազմն ինչ բան է։

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սոցհարցման արդյունքերով էդ պատկերը կարող ա չստացվի, որտև աղջիկների մի մասը «կամաչի» մասնակցել հարցմանը, մի մասն էլ մասնակցելու դեպքում չի խոատովանի իրականությունը։
> 
> Բայց առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ իրականում էդ բացակը Հայաստանում շատ ավելի մեծ ա։
> 
> Ու խնդիրը մենակ աղջիկները չեն։ Տղերքի համար էլ ա շատ բան տաբու։


Ճիշտ հարցում կազմակերպելու դեպքում պիտի որ խնդիր չլինի։ Բայց հա, իհարկե, տղաներից էլ է գալիս, բայց չեմ կարծում թե տղաների տաբուներն են խնդիրը։ Ասենք եթե օրալի նկատմամբ տաբու ունեն, թող գուրգուրանքի վրա մի քիչ ավելի շատ ջանան, համբույրների և այլն։ Խնդիրը կարծում եմ հարգանքի պակասն է զուգընկերոջդ նկատմամբ և հասարակային տաբուները, որ սեռական հարցերի քննարկելը համարում է լքտիություն։

----------

mzet (08.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ հարցում կազմակերպելու դեպքում պիտի որ խնդիր չլինի։ Բայց հա, իհարկե, տղաներից էլ է գալիս, բայց չեմ կարծում թե տղաների տաբուներն են խնդիրը։ Ասենք եթե օրալի նկատմամբ տաբու ունեն, թող գուրգուրանքի վրա մի քիչ ավելի շատ ջանան, համբույրների և այլն։ Խնդիրը կարծում եմ հարգանքի պակասն է զուգընկերոջդ նկատմամբ և հասարակային տաբուները, որ սեռական հարցերի քննարկելը համարում է լքտիություն։


Մի քիչ ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեի, բայց ասածդ էլ ա տեղին:

Նկատի ունեի, որ որոշ դեպքերում տղաներն իրանք էլ իրանց ուզած հաճույքը չեն ստանում, որը կարող ա բերի թե իրանց, թե զուգընկերոջ օրգազմի պակասին: Ասենք տվյալ տղամարդը կարող ա ամենից շատ հաճույք ստանում ա մինետից, բայց կնոջ հետ ինքն իրան դա երբեք թույլ չի տա, ինչ-որ մարմնավաճառի մոտ կարող ա մենակ էդ պահանջի: Ու ինքը կհամարի, որ դա գերհարգանք ա իր զուգընկերոջ նկատմամբ: Կունիլինգուսի մասին էլ, դե բնական ա, էդ կատեգորիայի մոտ խոսելն ավելորդ ա:

----------

Մուշու (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս հետերո կանայք սենց քաշվա՞ծ են։ Ես իրանց տեղը լինեի սենց բանից հետո լուրջ կմտածեի մի անգամ աղջկա հետ փորձելու մասին։


Նկարը մենակ ի՞մ մոտ չի բացվում:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծում եմ, որ կանանց օրգազմային խնդիրներն ամեն տեղ ու միշտ մի տեսակ ուռճացված են, օրալ սեքսի դերն էլ` գերագնահատված  :Pardon:

----------

Chuk (25.02.2017), Շինարար (25.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծում եմ, որ կանանց օրգազմային խնդիրներն ամեն տեղ ու միշտ մի տեսակ ուռճացված են, օրալ սեքսի դերն էլ` գերագնահատված


Ընդհանուր համաձայն եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցնեմ. «ամեն տեղ»-ի մեջ Հայաստա՞նն էլ ես ներառում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ընդհանուր համաձայն եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցնեմ. «ամեն տեղ»-ի մեջ Հայաստա՞նն էլ ես ներառում


Ամեն տեղ ասելով նկատի ունեմ` ամենուր, որտեղ էս թեման շոշափվում է ։)
Միշտ դրամա, խեղճ կանայք վիճակներ ։)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն տեղ ասելով նկատի ունեմ` ամենուր, որտեղ էս թեման շոշափվում է ։)
> Միշտ դրամա, խեղճ կանայք վիճակներ ։)


Եսիմ, ես ավելի շատ «անտաշ ամուսին» եմ ասում, քան «խեղճ կին»:

----------


## ivy

> Եսիմ, ես ավելի շատ «անտաշ ամուսին» եմ ասում, քան «խեղճ կին»:


Ինձ թվում է, տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը կարծում է, թե կնոջն օրգազմի հասցնելն իրենց կողմից ինչ֊որ տաղանդ է կամ գոնե լավ զարգացած ձիրք ։) Այնինիչ կարծում եմ, որ ֆիզիոլոգիապես առողջ ամեն կին էլ կարող է "ստանալ իր օրգազմը"` անգամ ամենաանտաշ զուգընկերոջից։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նկարը մենակ ի՞մ մոտ չի բացվում:

----------


## keyboard

Ի՞նչն ա համավում տղամարդու օրգազմ, սերմնաժայթքումը՞

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց էս բացատը կոմպենսացվում է նրանով, որ մեկ սեռական ակտի ժամանակ տղամարդիկ մեկ օրգազմ կարող են ունենալ, իսկ կանայք՝ բազմակի։

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ կարծում եմ, որ կանանց օրգազմային խնդիրներն ամեն տեղ ու միշտ մի տեսակ ուռճացված են, օրալ սեքսի դերն էլ` գերագնահատված


Կարծիքը անձնական փորձից բացի ինչ-որ բանով պատսպարվա՞ծ է։ Հղված աշխատության հիմքում բավականին լուրջ վիճակագրական հետազոտություն է։ Մի քիչ դժվար է վիճակագրությանը հակասող կարծիքները լուրջ ընդունել։

----------


## ivy

> Կարծիքը անձնական փորձից բացի ինչ-որ բանով պատսպարվա՞ծ է։ Հղված աշխատության հիմքում բավականին լուրջ վիճակագրական հետազոտություն է։ Մի քիչ դժվար է վիճակագրությանը հակասող կարծիքները լուրջ ընդունել։


Ուրեմն պետք չի լուրջ ընդունել։
Ամեն դեպքում, ես էլ վիճակագրությունները լուրջ չեմ ընդունում, ինչպես նաև սեռական հարցերի վերաբերյալ համատարած կլիշեները։

----------

keyboard (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է, տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը կարծում է, թե կնոջն օրգազմի հասցնելն իրենց կողմից ինչ֊որ տաղանդ է կամ գոնե լավ զարգացած ձիրք ։) Այնինիչ կարծում եմ, որ ֆիզիոլոգիապես առողջ ամեն կին էլ կարող է "ստանալ իր օրգազմը"` անգամ ամենաանտաշ զուգընկերոջից։


Դե առողջ կանայք կարող են օրգազմ ստանալ առանց զուգընկերոջ էլ, բայց այստեղ հարցը սեռական ակտի մասին էր։ Ու արի ու տես, որ սեռական ակտերի մեկ երրորդում կանայք օրգազմ չեն ստանում։ Հիմա դրանից հետո կինը զուգընկերոջ խռռոցների ներքո իրեն հասցնում է օրգազմի, թե չէ, արդեն երկրորդ հարցն է։ Ու լուծումը կարծում եմ երկկողմանի պիտի լինի, ու այո, ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ տաղանդի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ՝ զուգընկերոջը հարգելու ու հաճույքների մասին հոգալու։ Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. հետերո տղամարդիկ 20 ակտից մեկում օրգազմ չեն ունենում, իսկ հետերո կանայք՝ 3-ից մեկում։ Հիմա սա կարող ա խնդիր էլ չի, ու ասենք կանանց մի ահագին զանգվածը համարում ա, որ ոչ բոլոր ակտերից պիտի օրգազմ ստանան։ Բայց պետք չի հարցը անտեսել՝ ասելով՝ թե կինը ուզի՝ կստանա։

----------

Chuk (26.02.2017), ivy (26.02.2017), Quyr Qery (28.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուրեմն պետք չի լուրջ ընդունել։
> Ամեն դեպքում, ես էլ *վիճակագրությունները լուրջ չեմ ընդունում*, ինչպես նաև սեռական հարցերի վերաբերյալ համատարած կլիշեները։


հմմմ... իսկ ծանրության ուժը լուրջ ընդունո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ իրերը գետնին ընկնելու մասին կլիշեները խանգարում են։

----------

ivy (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ընդհանրապես եթե էս հարցին ենք անդրադարձել, արժի սկսել նրանից, որ օրգազմն ու բավարարվածությունը նույն բանը չեն։ 
Ինչի է օրգազմի հարցն ընդհանրապես էսքան շոշափվում։ 
Ավելի լուրջ հարց է բավարարվածությունը, որը չարժի բերել հանգեցնել օրգազմին։

----------

Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընդհանրապես եթե էս հարցին ենք անդրադարձել, արժի սկսել նրանից, որ օրգազմն ու բավարարվածությունը նույն բանը չեն։ 
> Ինչի է օրգազմի հարցն ընդհանրապես էսքան շոշափվում։ 
> Ավելի լուրջ հարց է բավարարվածությունը, որը չարժի բերել հանգեցնել օրգազմին։


Եթե էս հարցին ենք անդրադառնում, ապա պիտի խոսենք օրգազմից։ Եթե բավարարվածության մասին ենք ուզում խոսել, ապա կարող ենք զուգահեռ հարց ու դրան նվիրված թեմա զարգացնել։ Բայց բավարարվածությունը մի քիչ ավելի դժվար ա սահմանել ու լուրջ հետազոտել, միգուցե դրա պատճառով էլ այդ հարցը կարծում եմ մի քիչ անորոշ է օրգազմի հետ համեմատած։ Բայց միգուցե քո հարցադրման կորիզը պատճառներից մեկն է, որ կանայք չեն ձգտում ավելի հաճախ օրգազմների, չգիտեմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես եթե էս հարցին ենք անդրադարձել, արժի սկսել նրանից, որ օրգազմն ու բավարարվածությունը նույն բանը չեն։ 
> Ինչի է օրգազմի հարցն ընդհանրապես էսքան շոշափվում։ 
> Ավելի լուրջ հարց է բավարարվածությունը, որը չարժի բերել հանգեցնել օրգազմին։


Իսկ առանց օրգազմի բավարարվածությունը հաճախակի՞, թե՞ հազվադեպ երևույթ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ առանց օրգազմի բավարարվածությունը հաճախակի՞, թե՞ հազվադեպ երևույթ ա:


Ինձ արդեն ասեցին, որ առանց հետազոտական հիմքի շատ չտարածվեմ, նենց որ համեստաբար լռեմ ։)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. հետերո տղամարդիկ 20 ակտից մեկում օրգազմ չեն ունենում, իսկ հետերո կանայք՝ 3-ից մեկում։ Հիմա սա կարող ա խնդիր էլ չի, ու ասենք կանանց մի ահագին զանգվածը համարում ա, որ ոչ բոլոր ակտերից պիտի օրգազմ ստանան։ Բայց պետք չի հարցը անտեսել՝ ասելով՝ թե կինը ուզի՝ կստանա։


Իսկ ի՞նչով կարանք օգնենք: Եթե կինը սեքս անելուց օրգազմ չի ստանում, էդ իրա անձնական պրոբլեմն ա:

----------

Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ արդեն ասեցին, որ առանց հետազոտական հիմքի շատ չտարածվեմ, նենց որ համեստաբար լռեմ ։)


Ինձ հետազոտությունից ավել քո կարծիքն ա հետաքրքրում: 
Նախապես ասեմ, որ իմ տպավորությամբ օրգազմի բացակայության պարագայում դեպքերի մեծ մասում բավարարվածություն չի լինում: 
Այսինքն իմ տպավորությամբ իրականությանն ահագին մոտ ա «օրգազմը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է» պնդման համար: 
Բայց դե նենց չի, որ ես էդ հարցի գիտակ եմ, ու կարող ա հանգիստ սխալվեմ  :Jpit: 

Քանի որ թեման էդ ուղղությամբ դու տարար, կարծիքդ շատ հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

ivy (26.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ հետազոտությունից ավել քո կարծիքն ա հետաքրքրում: 
> Նախապես ասեմ, որ իմ տպավորությամբ օրգազմի բացակայության պարագայում դեպքերի մեծ մասում բավարարվածություն չի լինում: 
> Այսինքն իմ տպավորությամբ իրականությանն ահագին մոտ ա «օրգազմը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է» պնդման համար: 
> Բայց դե նենց չի, որ ես էդ հարցի գիտակ եմ, ու կարող ա հանգիստ սխալվեմ 
> 
> Քանի որ թեման էդ ուղղությամբ դու տարար, կարծիքդ շատ հետաքրքիր ա:


Գրում եմ զուտ իմ կարծիքը:

Ինձ թվում է, առանց օրգազմի էլ է հնարավոր ունենալ բավարարվածության զգացում (նաև ֆիզիկական իմաստով): Ամբողջ ակտի ընթացքը, կամ անգամ դրա առաջացման նախադրյալները ու նաև զուգընկերների միջև կապը շատ ավելի էական գործոններ են բավարարվածության համար, քան զուտ ակտի վերջաբանը: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է օրգազմին, ապա եթե անգամ բավարարվածությունը բերենք հանգեցնենք հենց մենակ դրան, նույնիսկ էս դեպքում շատ նյուանսներ կան: Օրգազմները տարբեր են լինում, մեկը կարող է բերի ֆիզիական բավարավածություն, մյուսը՝ չէ: Ի՞նչ տեսակի օրգազմ էր՝ կլիտորային, թե վագինալ: Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է տևել դրան հասնելը: Ի՞նչ ինտենսիվության էր: Էս ամեն ինչը շատ մեծ ազդեցություն կարող են ունենալ ֆիզիկական բավարարվածության վրա:

Էնպես որ հենց մենակ բերել ասել՝ օրգազմ եղել է, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ լավ է, հեչ ճիշտ չի: Ոնց որ և ճիշտ չի՝ օրգազմ չի եղել, դարդ անելու թեմա ունենք-ը:

----------

Chuk (26.02.2017), keyboard (26.02.2017), Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես Այվիի հետ համաձայն եմ: Ըստ իմ իմացածի, կանանց մոտ հեշտանքը բազմազան է ու խիստ անհատական ու երբեմն էլ աննկատելի: Ոմանց մոտ հեշտանքի վիճակը սուր ու կարճատև է, այլոց մոտ երկար ու հարթ, բայց երկու դեպքերում  կարող է բավարարվածություն լինել և կամ չլինել (ասենք կինը բազմաօրգազմային է, լիարժեք բավարարվածություն ստանում է միայն ասենք երրորդ օրգազմից հետո, եթե պրիմիտիվացնենք): Ասենք ճչալն ու ցնցվելը ու սաղ հարևաններին արթնացնելը անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում, որ կինը բավարարվեց, կարելի է բարի գիշեր անել :Ճ
Տղամարդկանց մոտ էլ զուտ մենակ սերմնաժայթքումը չի նշանակում բավարարվածություն, որոշ պաթոլոգիաների դեպքում սերմնաժայթքումը կարող է ցավոտ ու տհաճ լինել: Ոչ շատ ուժեղ գռգռվածությունից, կամ կարճատև հարաբերությունից զուտ մեխանիկորեն առաջացած սերմնաժայթքումը տղամարդուն կարող է նույնիսկ սեքսից հիասթափեցնել: 
Հետևաբար թեմայի կոնտեքստում հեշտանքն ու բավարարվածությունը պարզեցման համար կարելի է նույնականացնել, համարելով, որ խոսքը վերաբերում է ավելի շատ երկրորդին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ի՞նչով կարանք օգնենք: Եթե կինը սեքս անելուց օրգազմ չի ստանում, էդ իրա անձնական պրոբլեմն ա:


Վայթե էդքան էլ տենց չի, սեքսը թիմային աշխատանք ա առնվազն երկու հոգու մասնակցությամբ: ՈՒ եթե պրոբլեմ կա, ապա դա երկուսի պրոբլեմն ա: 
Անձնական պրոբլեմը կլիներ, եթե զբաղվեր մաստուրբացիայով: ՈՒ Վահե ջան, էս թեմայում օգնություն ուզող ե՞ս տեսնում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Վերադառնալով «բավարարվածության» հարցին՝ մի քաղվածք հղված հոդվածից (շեշտադրումը իմն է).



> Examining the factors linked to orgasm frequency has practical implications for understanding and promoting sexual health, and can also inform theoretical debates on the etiology of orgasm. *Women report more satisfaction with their relationships when their orgasms were more frequent* (Young, Denny, Luquis & Young, 1998) *and more consistent* (Klapilova, Brody, Krejcova, Husarova & Binter 2015). Furthermore, *people who orgasm more frequently report more sexual satisfaction* (Haavio-Mannila & Kontula, 1997; Hurlbert,White, Powell & Apt, 1993). The factors that promote and inhibit orgasm as a desired outcome of partnered sexual activity, particularly among women, have been hotly debated, especially by
> evolutionary scientists interested in whether or not orgasm is an adaptation (Lloyd, 2005) and by scholars interested in psychosocial barriers to women’s sexual pleasure (Armstrong, England & Fogarty, 2012; Basson, 2003).
> 
> The first goal of the current research was to use a broad U.S. national sample of adults to examine gender and sexual orientation differences in orgasm frequency. The second goal was to examine several of the factors and practices that are
> potentially linked to orgasm frequency, including sociodemographic characteristics, oral sex frequency, sexual communication strategies, mood setting, trying a greater variety of sexual practices with their partner, incorporating specific sex behaviors into their last sexual encounters, and relationship satisfaction.


Փաստորեն սուբյեկտիվ բավարարվածությունը (թե՛ սեռական, թե՛ ընդհանուր հարաբերությունից) կոռելյացիյի մեջ է օրգազմի ու դրա հաճախականության ու կայունության հետ։ Սա հաշվի առնելով, արժի հետագա քննարկումներում պայմանավորվել, որ այս թեմայում օրգազմը ու սեռական բավարարվածությունը նույնացվում են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ի դեպ, սա էլ հոդվածի եզրահանգումները.



> *Conclusions*
> 
> Consistent with both feminist and evolutionary perspectives, orgasm frequency was lower among women than men. Relatively few heterosexual women orgasmed through vaginal sex alone. Orgasm frequencies for heterosexual women only approached those for men when other behaviors were added to sexual intercourse (e.g., oral sex, manual stimulation). These findings are consistent with the view that there are biological differences between men and women in likelihood of orgasm during intercourse. The findings, however, indicate that this orgasm gap can be reduced by addressing sociocultural factors and by encouraging a wider variety of activities when men and women are sexually intimate. The fact that lesbian women orgasmed more often than heterosexual women indicates that many heterosexual women could experience higher rates of orgasm.

----------


## Բարեկամ

Վիճակագրություններն ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում, չեմ կարդում, դրա համար էլ չգիտեմ կոնկրետ էս թեմայով վիճակագրություններ վարելիս հաշվի առնվու՞մ են զուգընկերոջ հետ սեռական համապատասխանության գործոնը։
Իմ կարծիքով, մեծ մասամբ անհաջող սեռական կյանքը ոչ այնքան զուգընկերոջ ասեքսուալությամբ է բացատրվում, այլ անձի նկատմամբ /կարող է լինել միակողմանի կամ երկկորղմանի/ ֆիզիկական քիմիայի բացակայությամբ։ Այսինքն, ճիշտ զուգընկերոջ դեպքում կարող է պարզվել, որ տվյալ անհատը կարող է լավ էլ բուռն օրգազմներ ապրել, որի մասին նույնիսկ ինքն անտեղյակ էր։ 
Ֆիզիկական քիմիայի երևույթը անձանց միջև իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, և այնքան էլ հեշտ չի բնորոշել, թե ինչով է կոնկրետ պայմանավորված։ Դա մի տեսակ անհատական ֆակտոր է, և թիրախը պարտադիր չի, որ լինի մոդելային ստանդարտներին բավարարող, ավելին՝ կարծես բոլորովին էլ կապ չունի․ դրա համար էլ ընտիր արտաքին գեղեցկությամբ կանայք կարծես ամենից հաճախն են հայտնվում լքվածի կամ դավաճանվածի դրության մեջ, մինչդեռ աննշան արտաքինով մեկին կարող են կապվել շատ ուժգին /որովհետև կապվում են ոչ արտաքինի համար, որը մակերեսային երևույթ է բառիս ուղիղ և այլ իմաստներով, և որը շատ արագ դառնում է սովորական ու այլև չնկատվող/։

Ի դեպ, Հայաստանում սեռական կյանքի ոչ լիարժեքությունը կամ անհաջողությունը հենց պայմանավորված է այն հանգամանքով, որ ամուսնությունները մեծ մասամբ ՛՛հարմար՛՛ չափանիշով են դասավորվում՝ լավ ազջիկ-տղա է, տնարար աղջիկ է, գործարա մարդ է, սիրուն է, հաճելի, կրթված է և այլն։ Ֆիզիկական քիմիայի առկայությանը կամ բացակայությանը տվյալ մարդու հետ ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, և չեն էլ կարող իմանալ, իրականում, քանի որ աղջիկը պիտի կույս ամուսնանա։ Եվ ամեն ինչով ընտիր ու հարմար կինը, առաջին գիշերվանից հետո կարող է պարզվել, որ ամենևին էլ այն չէր անկողնում, ինչ տղամարդը կնախընտրեր, բայց արդեն ուշ է, հարմարվում են ու ապրում, տղամարդիկ էլ մեծ մասամվ դրսում են սեքս փնտրում, կանայք էլ աչք են փակում։ Մի ազգական ունեի Հայաստանում, բազմակի անգամ ընկերուհիներ էր ունեցել, բայց չէր ամուսնանում․ ասում էր, մինչև չքնեմ հետն ինչ իմանամ, ուզում եմ ամուսնանալ, թե չէ։ Արդյունքում՝ այնքան փոխեց զուգընկերուհիներին, մինչև գտավ իրենը։ Երևի։

Տաբուների մասին։
Այն, որ սեքսում ամեն ինչ կարելի է՝ այո, բայց այս հաստատումն անպայման զուգորդվում է մեկ ուրիշ պնդման հետ․ կատարյալ վստահության դեպքում։  Իրենց սեքսուալ ամենահամարձակ, ամենա՛՛ամոթ՛՛, ամենախելառ ու հակասական ֆանտազիաներով զուգընկերները կարողանում են կիսվել միայն միմյանց վստահելու դեպքում։ Այսինքն, տաբուն ոչ այնքան օդից ընկած մի բան է, այլ պարզապես վստահելու հարց․ ինչպե՞ս զուգընկերդ կվերաբերվի քո ֆանտազիաներին, կարո՞ղ ես դրանից հետո նայել աչքերի մեջ։ Իսկ վստահության հասնելու բանաձև չկա․ կարծում եմ, վստահության ոչ թե հասնում ես կամ պայմանավորվում, այլ ի սկզբանե այն կա կամ չկա։ Ի դեպ, եթե ֆիզիկական քիմիան առկա է տվյալ մարդու հետ, ընդ որում՝ պարտադիր փոխադարձ, ապա վստահությունը ծնվում է, և ամեն ինչ դառնում է կարելի։ 
Մի պատմություն հիշեցի, ծանոթս էր պատմում․ մի անգամ ներկա է եղել իր ընկերոջ ընտանեկան վեճին, ու մի շարք լուտանքներ ու բողոքներ ամուսնու գլխին թափելու ընթացքում, կինը նաև էսպիսի բան է վրդովված բողոքում․ "․․․հըլը դեռ ինձ էլ սեքսի ժամանակ մի անգամ անպարկեշտ բառեր էր ասում, անամո՛թ"։  :Jpit:  Բա դե ոնց տվյալ ամուսինը դրանից հետո դրսում սեքս չփնտրի  :Smile:  

Եվ մի բան էլ արդեն բուն օրգազմի հետ կապված։ Տղամարդկանց ֆիզիոլոգիան այդ հարցում բավական տարբեր է կնոջից։  Տղամարդուն դրա համար բավարար են ինչ-որ պարամետրեր, դրա համար մարմնավաճառուհիները լիովին կարող են բավարարել, առավելևս, որ նրանց հետ տղամարդը /անպատասխանատվության թույլտվությամբ/ կարող է ազատություն տալ իր ամենա-ֆանտազիաներին։ Կանանց մոտ պատկերն այլ է․ անպայման ֆիզիկական քիմիան պիտի առկա լինի, կամ էլ սնեն իրենց իրենց իսկ ֆանտազիաներով, որի համար, ինչպես կարծեմ Այվին նկատեց էստեղ, սկի զուգընկերն էլ պարտադիր կարող է  չլինել /թեև կարող է օգտագործվել/։ Եվ հետո, կիրքը կիրք է ծնում․ եթե տղամարդու կողմից բավականաչափ կիրք չկա, կինը դժվար թե օրգազմի հասնի։

----------

Ռուֆուս (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

Ոնց ա հնարավոր տղամարդը սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա եւ օրգազմ չունենա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ոնց ա հնարավոր տղամարդը սեռական հարաբերություն ունենա եւ օրգազմ չունենա։


Հենց ըտե՞նց։  :Smile:  Մարդ ա էլի, կարող ա ֆիզիկական քիմիան պակաս լինի, կամ էլ քիմիական ֆիզիկան... կամ էլ ընդհանրապես կենսաբանական քիմիան, կամ նույնիսկ քիմիական կենսաբանությո՞ւնը...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հենց ըտե՞նց։  Մարդ ա էլի, կարող ա ֆիզիկական քիմիան պակաս լինի, կամ էլ քիմիական ֆիզիկան... կամ էլ ընդհանրապես կենսաբանական քիմիան, կամ նույնիսկ քիմիական կենսաբանությո՞ւնը...


 :Jpit: 
Ինձ թվում է Բարեկամը նկատի ուներ սեքսուալ համատեղելիությունը, քեզ էլ ղժժալու մահանա ա պետք :Ճ

----------

Բարեկամ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Վիճակագրություններն ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում, չեմ կարդում, դրա համար էլ չգիտեմ կոնկրետ էս թեմայով վիճակագրություններ վարելիս հաշվի առնվու՞մ են զուգընկերոջ հետ սեռական համապատասխանության գործոնը։
> ։





> Ինձ թվում է Բարեկամը նկատի ուներ սեքսուալ համատեղելիությունը, քեզ էլ ղժժալու մահանա ա պետք :Ճ


...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է Բարեկամը նկատի ուներ սեքսուալ համատեղելիությունը, քեզ էլ ղժժալու մահանա ա պետք :Ճ


Բա քո կարծիքով ե՞ս ինչ նկատի ունեի...  :Smile: 

Հոդվածը կայացած զույգերի վրա անցկացրած հետազոտություն ա, ոչ թե առաջին անգամ իրար հարսանիքի օրը տեսած զույգերի մասին։ Ասենք, հա, Հայաստանում դա միգուցե և ավելացնում է խնդրին, բայց արի ու տես, որ ԱՄՆ-ում էլ կայացած զույգերի (ովքեր պիտի որ այդ ֆիզ-քիմիայի հարցը շատ շուտ պարզած լինեին) մասշտաբով այդ բացակը էլի զգալի խնդիր ա։

Իսկ վիճակագրությամբ նայում ենք, որևհետև անձնականի դեպքում հարց չկա էլ. ասենք մարդ կա զուգընկերոջ մարմնի հոտից էլ ա օրգազմ ստանում, մարդ էլ կա՝ մինչև զուգընկերոջ կողմից կիսախեղդամահ չարվի դրան չի հասնի։ Վիճակագրությունը այդ բոլորը անձնական դեպքերը «միջինացնում» ա ու առկա խնդիրները երևան հանում։ Ի դեպ հոդվածը լիքը այլ հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ ունի, օրինակ՝ տարիքային գործոններ (կանայք հասուն տարիքում ավելի հաճախ են օրգազմում քան մատղաշ տարիքում, իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ հակառակը), կրթական մակարդակ (կրթվածության ավելի բարձր մակարդակ ունեցողները ավելի հաճախ են օրգազմում)։ Մի խոսքով, հարցը շատ ավելի լայն ա քան տարրական անհամապատասխանությունը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բա քո կարծիքով ե՞ս ինչ նկատի ունեի... 
> 
> Հոդվածը կայացած զույգերի վրա անցկացրած հետազոտություն ա, ոչ թե առաջին անգամ իրար հարսանիքի օրը տեսած զույգերի մասին։ Ասենք, հա, Հայաստանում դա միգուցե և ավելացնում է խնդրին, բայց արի ու տես, որ ԱՄՆ-ում էլ կայացած զույգերի (ովքեր պիտի որ այդ ֆիզ-քիմիայի հարցը շատ շուտ պարզած լինեին) մասշտաբով այդ բացակը էլի զգալի խնդիր ա։
> 
> Իսկ վիճակագրությամբ նայում ենք, որևհետև անձնականի դեպքում հարց չկա էլ. ասենք մարդ կա զուգընկերոջ մարմնի հոտից էլ ա օրգազմ ստանում, մարդ էլ կա՝ մինչև զուգընկերոջ կողմից կիսախեղդամահ չարվի դրան չի հասնի։ Վիճակագրությունը այդ բոլորը անձնական դեպքերը «միջինացնում» ա ու առկա խնդիրները երևան հանում։ Ի դեպ հոդվածը լիքը այլ հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ ունի, օրինակ՝ տարիքային գործոններ (կանայք հասուն տարիքում ավելի հաճախ են օրգազմում քան մատղաշ տարիքում, իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ հակառակը), կրթական մակարդակ (կրթվածության ավելի բարձր մակարդակ ունեցողները ավելի հաճախ են օրգազմում)։ Մի խոսքով, հարցը շատ ավելի լայն ա քան տարրական անհամապատասխանությունը։



Ֆիզ-քիմիայի հարցը էդքան էլ պարզ հարց չի, որ հնարավոր լինի վաղուց պարզած-վերջացրած լինել։  Հայաստանի օրինակը բերեցի, որովհետև Հայաստանի մասին խոսք գնաց, բայց նույն հարցը կա նույնիսկ արևմուտքի կայացած զույգերի դեպքում, և ուրիշ գործոններ են, քան հարսանիքից հետո իրար ճանաչելը։ 
Ու էդ գործոնները կարող են լինել՝
 - Այլընտրանքի բացակայությունը։ Հենց նույն արևմուտքում շատերը որպես զույգ ՛՛կայանում են՛՛ ոչ թե որ հարյուրտոկոսանոց համատեղելի են, այլ որովհետև քչից-շատից հարմար են, ուրիշ ավելի լավ տարբերակ չկա, մենակ մնալ էլ չեն ուզում, բնականաբար։ 
- Ապահովության, հարմարավետության գործոնները կարող են գերզանացել սեռական անհամատեղելիության խնդրին, այսինքն՝ շատերը կարող է աչք փակեն ու յոլա գնան էդ անհամատեղելիությամբ, բայց իրենց միությամբ այլ հարցեր լուծված լինեն։
- Մարդու աճը, զարգացումը, արժեհամակարգի փոփոխությունը։ Հնարավոր է՝ առաջ ինչ-որ բաներ կարևոր չէին կամ այլ կերպ էիր նայում, հետո հասունանում ես, փոխվում, բայց զուգընկերդ չի փոխվում, կամ նույնպես փոխվում է, բայց ուրիշ ուղղությամբ ։  
- Տարիների ընթացքում ավելի լավ իրար ճանաչելը, որի հետևանքով կարող են լինել հիասթափություններ։ Որքան էլ կայացած լինի զույգը, միմյանց ճանաչելն անվերջ պրոցես է, և տարիների հետ սկսում ես նկատել բաներ /կամ կարևորել բաներ/, որոնք առաջ աչքիցս սպրդել էին կամ առիթ չէր եղել ի հայտ գալու։ Հոգևոր մակարդակում հիասթափությունը մեծապես ազդում է սեռական գրավչության վրա։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում է վիճակագրություններին, որոնք ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում, պատճառն այն է, որ չեմ հավատում մի տեսակ։ Այսինքն չեմ հավատում, որ դրանք տալիս են իրական պատկերը։ Ամենաիսկական վիճակագրությունը պետք է այնքան շատ պայմաններ հաշվի առնի, անգամ կլիմայական պայմաններն ու գենետիկան, որ միջինացված արժեքը հավատ ներշնչի։ Սովորաբար, որքան նկատել եմ, վիճակագրությունները ավելի պրիմիտիվ հենքով են վարվում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ֆիզ-քիմիայի հարցը էդքան էլ պարզ հարց չի, որ հնարավոր լինի վաղուց պարզած-վերջացրած լինել։


Լավ, ասենք թե կա տենց բան, ֆիզիկական քիմիան բարդ ա, չի ստացվել, ու չի էլ ստացվում, որևհետև էլի բարդ ա։ Հիմա ի՞նչ անի օրգազմի հասնելու խնդիրներ ունեցող կինը, նստի թախտին ու լա՞ց լինի, որ ֆիզիկական քիմիան չի ստացվել։ Թե՞ միգուցե այդ բոլոր հանգամանքները հաշվի առնել, ու նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ այդ ֆիզիկական քիմիայի հարցը բարդ ա, փորձի իր սեռական պարտնյորի հետ լեզու [փան ինթենդիդ] գտնել։




> Ինչ վերաբերում է վիճակագրություններին, որոնք ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում, պատճառն այն է, որ չեմ հավատում մի տեսակ։ Այսինքն չեմ հավատում, որ դրանք տալիս են իրական պատկերը։ Ամենաիսկական վիճակագրությունը պետք է այնքան շատ պայմաններ հաշվի առնի, անգամ կլիմայական պայմաններն ու գենետիկան, որ միջինացված արժեքը հավատ ներշնչի։ Սովորաբար, որքան նկատել եմ, վիճակագրությունները ավելի պրիմիտիվ հենքով են վարվում։


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ամենաիսկական վիճակագրություն»։ Վիճակագրությունը այն է, ինչ կա, ու թե այդ «ինչ կա»-ի մեջ ինչքանն են ֆիզիկական քիմիային հավատում ու ինչքանը՝ ոչ, այնքան էլ կարևոր չի։ Նաև կա վիճակագրություն, որ հաճախակի օրգազմը կոռելացված է մանուալ գուրգուրանքների, օրալ սեքսի, ու բարեհունչ հարաբերությունների հետ։ Ու նաև կա վիճակագրություն, ըստ որի միասեռ կանայք շատ ավելի հաճախ են օրգազմ ապրում (չնայած նրան, որ իրենք էլ պիտի որ այդ ֆիզիկական քիմիա կոչվածից ունենան, եթե համարում ենք, որ դա գործոն է հարաբերությունների մեջ)։ Բայց դե հեչ, դու մի հավատա այդ բնագավառի առաջատար գիտական հանդեսներից մեկում հրատարակված peer-reviewed հոդվածի տարրական մեթոդաբանական հիմքի «իրական պատկերներին»։

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լավ, ասենք թե կա տենց բան, ֆիզիկական քիմիան բարդ ա, չի ստացվել, ու չի էլ ստացվում, որևհետև էլի բարդ ա։ Հիմա ի՞նչ անի օրգազմի հասնելու խնդիրներ ունեցող կինը, նստի թախտին ու լա՞ց լինի, որ ֆիզիկական քիմիան չի ստացվել։ Թե՞ միգուցե այդ բոլոր հանգամանքները հաշվի առնել, ու նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ այդ ֆիզիկական քիմիայի հարցը բարդ ա, փորձի իր սեռական պարտնյորի հետ լեզու [փան ինթենդիդ] գտնել։


Ես չեմ ասում, որ լուծումներ չկան։ Ես ընդամենը ներկայացրել էի խնդիրների կողմը։

----------


## ivy

> Վերադառնալով «բավարարվածության» հարցին՝ մի քաղվածք հղված հոդվածից (շեշտադրումը իմն է).
> 
> 
> Փաստորեն սուբյեկտիվ բավարարվածությունը (թե՛ սեռական, թե՛ ընդհանուր հարաբերությունից) կոռելյացիյի մեջ է օրգազմի ու դրա հաճախականության ու կայունության հետ։ *Սա հաշվի առնելով, արժի հետագա քննարկումներում պայմանավորվել, որ այս թեմայում օրգազմը ու սեռական բավարարվածությունը նույնացվում են։*


Չէ, չարժի ։)

Նա իր հոդվածից չի պոկվում, հո զոռով չի ։)

----------

Բարեկամ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, չարժի ։)
> 
> Նա իր հոդվածից չի պոկվում, հո զոռով չի ։)


մարդ կա հոդվածներից ա իմանում "տենց բաների" մասին, Այվի ջան

----------


## ivy

> մարդ կա հոդվածներից ա իմանում "տենց բաների" մասին, Այվի ջան


Մարդ էլ կա, առիթը բաց չի թողնում մյուսի հասցեին չար քոմենթ անելու  :Tongue: 

Իսկ թեմայով ինչ կասես, Մեֆ ջան, մեզ քո կարծիքը հետաքրքիր ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, չարժի ։)
> 
> Նա իր հոդվածից չի պոկվում, հո զոռով չի ։)


 :Smile:  Հա, չարժի... արի քննարկենք բավարվածությունները... օրինակ մեկը ինձ ակումբը լրիվ բավարարում ա.
 դանդաղ ոգևորվածությունը սաստացնում ա - չեք ջղաձգման բերում ա - չեք ռեգուլյար պոռթկումների հասցնում ա - չեք ...
էլ օրգազմը ինչի՜ս ա...

Մենակ դեռ չեմ հասկանում, սա նուրբ գուրգուրանք ա, թե՝ սադո-մազո... բայց դե հու քերըս, գլխավորը բավարարում ա!

----------

ivy (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> մարդ կա հոդվածներից ա իմանում "տենց բաների" մասին, Այվի ջան


հա՛... բա սըրչերից ինչե՜ր են իմանում, ու ի՜նչ բավարարվածությո՜ւն են ստանում «այդ մարդիկ»...

սըրչ.... սըրչ, սըրչ... սըրչ.... սըրչ-սըրչ... ա՜հ... սըրչ-սըրչ-սըրչ.... վա՜խ... սըչրչ-սըրչ-սըրչ-սըրչ... ը՜հ... սըրչ-սըրչ, սըրչ-սըրչ, սըրչ-սըրչ... ա՜հ, սըրչ, ա՜հ... սըըըըըըըը՜րչ, աաաաաաա՜հ....

այ լովե գուգըլ...

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (10.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն ինչ բերել, համատեղելիության հարցին կապելն ա ինքնին կլիշե։ Սեռական համատեղելիություն երևույթ չկա կամ կա էնքանով, ինչքանով կա մնացած համատեղելիությունը։ Սեռական անհամատեղելիություն կարելի ա համարել մենակ էն դեպքերը, երբ մեկը մենակ բավարարվում ա սադո-մազոյով, իսկ մյուսը՝ մենակ քնքշանքով։ Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում նորմալ հաղորդակցության շնորհիվ միշտ էլ հնարավոր ա գտնել զանազան ձևեր, մեթոդներ, դիրքեր, որ երկու կողմին էլ գոհացնում ա։

Հետո, բռնել ու ասել ստատիստիկային չեմ հավատում առնվազն հարգանքի բացակայության ցուցադրություն ա ուրիշի աշխատանքի նկատմամբ։ Էս մարդիկ նստել, օրերով հարցաթերթիկ են մշակել, ժամանակ ծախսել, հետազոտություն արել, արդյունքները վերլուծել, իսկ հետո հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որոնք ստատիստիկային չեն հավատում։ Կարելի ա քննադատել բուն հետազոտության մեթոդները։ Կարելի ա հոդվածում թերացումներ գտնել, բայց բռնել ու ամբողջ աշխատանքը զրոյի՞ հավասարացնել։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բուն թեմային, ապա ոնց որ սկզբում էլ նշեցի, էս թվերը բնավ զարմանալի չեն, ու պատկերը շատ ավելի վատը կլինի Հայաստանում։ Ու թեև կորելյացիան դեռ պատճառ չի, բայց հոդվածի նյութն ու որոշակի գիտելիքներ համադրելով ամեն ինչ շատ հասկանալի ա դառնում։ Ամեն ինչ գալիս-հանգում ա ծլիկի գրգռմանը։ Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ կնոջ օրգազմն ինչքան էլ բազմազան ու միստիկ համարվի, գալիս-հանգում ա մի պարզ բանի. չկա ծլիկի գրգռում, չկա օրգազմ (սա բացարձակ չի, խոսում եմ դեպքերի մեծամասնությունից, թե չէ կին կա, ականջի գրգռումից էլ ա օրգազմի հասնում)։ Ինչի՞ց ա, որ ձեռքով գրգռումից, դիրք փոխելիս, օրալ սեքսից ավելի հաճախ օրգազմ լինում։ Որովհետև էդ դեպքերում ա, որ ծլիկը գրգռվում ա։ 

Ու ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ անգամ արևմուտքում էլ դեռ շատ տաբուներ կան։ Դեռ բավական տարօրինակ ա համարվում, որ սեքսի ժամանակ կինն ինքը հանկարծ կսկսի ծլիկը մաժել կամ տղամարդու օրգազմից հետո (որը սովորաբար ավելի շուտ ա վրա հասնում) տղամարդուն կհամոզի, որ ձեռքով կամ լեզվով գրգռի: Խնդիր ա նաև էն, որ հաճախ կանայք օրգազմի իմիտացիա են անում կամ եթե չեն էլ անում, տղամարդուն ոչ մի բան չեն ասում իրանց ցանկությունների մասին: Ստեղ եսիմինչ թաքուն ֆանտազիաների մասին չի խոսքը, այլ էնպիսի պրիմիտիվ բանի, ինչպիսին ուղղակի արտահայտվելն ա, որ ինքը սեքսի ժամանակ օրգազմ չի ունենում: Ու հաճախ պետք ա լինում ահագին աշխատանք թափել՝ պարզելու համար, թե կոնկրետ կնոջը ոնց ա կարելի օրգազմի հասցնել: Բայց ոմանք նախընտրում են անունը դնել սեռական անհամատեղելիություն ու հարցը փակել:

----------

boooooooom (26.02.2017), Cassiopeia (26.02.2017), Quyr Qery (28.02.2017), Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետո, բռնել ու ասել *ստատիստիկային չեմ հավատում* առնվազն հարգանքի բացակայության ցուցադրություն ա ուրիշի աշխատանքի նկատմամբ։ Էս մարդիկ նստել, օրերով հարցաթերթիկ են մշակել, ժամանակ ծախսել, հետազոտություն արել, արդյունքները վերլուծել, իսկ հետո հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որոնք ստատիստիկային չեն հավատում։ Կարելի ա քննադատել բուն հետազոտության մեթոդները։ Կարելի ա հոդվածում թերացումներ գտնել, բայց բռնել ու ամբողջ աշխատանքը զրոյի՞ հավասարացնել։


Այ Բյուր ջան, մարդկանց հավատքներին չի կարելի կպնել...  :LOL: 

Սաղ հեչ, նե՜նց եմ ուրախանում, որ Բյուրի ասածները սրտովս են լինում։ Բյուր ջան, ընկերությո՜ւն, սե՜ր, բավարարվածությո՜ւն (խոստանում եմ օրգազմ չառաջարկել)?  :Kiss:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հենց ըտե՞նց։  Մարդ ա էլի, կարող ա ֆիզիկական քիմիան պակաս լինի, կամ էլ քիմիական ֆիզիկան... կամ էլ ընդհանրապես կենսաբանական քիմիան, կամ նույնիսկ քիմիական կենսաբանությո՞ւնը...


այսինքն՝ սերմնաժայթքում լինում ա, բայց օրգազմ չի՞ ապրում, թե փուղղակի խոսքը իմպոտենցիայի մասին ա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> այսինքն՝ սերմնաժայթքում լինում ա, բայց օրգազմ չի՞ ապրում, թե փուղղակի խոսքը իմպոտենցիայի մասին ա:


Դրանք էլ կարան լինեն, բայց կարա առողջ տղամարդուն էլ ակտը ինքը այնքան չբավարարող լինել, որ ոչ սերմնաժայթքում են, ոչ էլ օրգազմում։ Հա, սա շատ ավելի հազվադեպ ա լինում քան կանանց մոտ, բայց լինում ա... ասում են...  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (26.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ Բյուր ջան, մարդկանց հավատքներին չի կարելի կպնել... 
> 
> Սաղ հեչ, նե՜նց եմ ուրախանում, որ Բյուրի ասածները սրտովս են լինում։ Բյուր ջան, ընկերությո՜ւն, սե՜ր, բավարարվածությո՜ւն (խոստանում եմ օրգազմ չառաջարկել)?


Օքեյ  :Jpit:

----------

Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ամեն ինչ գալիս-հանգում ա ծլիկի գրգռմանը։ Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ կնոջ օրգազմն ինչքան էլ բազմազան ու միստիկ համարվի, գալիս-հանգում ա մի պարզ բանի. չկա ծլիկի գրգռում, չկա օրգազմ (սա բացարձակ չի, խոսում եմ դեպքերի մեծամասնությունից, թե չէ կին կա, ականջի գրգռումից էլ ա օրգազմի հասնում)։ Ինչի՞ց ա, որ ձեռքով գրգռումից, դիրք փոխելիս, օրալ սեքսից ավելի հաճախ օրգազմ լինում։ Որովհետև էդ դեպքերում ա, որ ծլիկը գրգռվում ա։


Իհարկե անժխտելի է, որ շատ կանանց համար կլիտորի գրգռումը օրգազմի համար կարևոր է, բայց օրգազմ կարելի է ունենալ նաև առանց կլիտորի գրգռման և անգամ առանց կլիտորի գոյության: Վագինալ օրգազմը միֆ չի, և հեշտոցի գրգռումը կարող է օրգազմի բերել՝ նաև առանց կլիտորի մասնակցության: 
Այլապես կանայք, որոնք ենթարկվել են ծլիկի հեռացման, չէին կարողանա օրգազմ ունենալ:
Սա էլ մի հետազոտության համառոտ ամփոփում տվյալ թեմայով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դրանք էլ կարան լինեն, բայց կարա առողջ տղամարդուն էլ ակտը ինքը այնքան չբավարարող լինել, որ ոչ սերմնաժայթքում են, ոչ էլ օրգազմում։ Հա, սա շատ ավելի հազվադեպ ա լինում քան կանանց մոտ, բայց լինում ա... ասում են...


քո նարագրածը, եթե սերմնաժայթքման չի հասնում, իմպոտենցիայի տեսակ ա՝ իմ հասկանալով: Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում սերմնաժայթքում լինում ա, բայց մարդը ոչինչ չի զգում, գուցե ինքը ուղղակի ասեքսուալ ա, չէ՞: Ես իհարկե մասնագետ չեմ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, այլ տարբերակ տղամարդու մոտ օրգազմի բացակայության, քան ուղղակի իմպտոտենցիան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե անժխտելի է, որ շատ կանանց համար կլիտորի գրգռումը օրգազմի համար կարևոր է, բայց օրգազմ կարելի է ունենալ նաև առանց կլիտորի գրգռման և անգամ առանց կլիտորի գոյության: Վագինալ օրգազմը միֆ չի, և հեշտոցի գրգռումը կարող է օրգազմի բերել՝ նաև առանց կլիտորի մասնակցության: 
> Այլապես կանայք, որոնք ենթարկվել են ծլիկի հեռացման, չէին կարողանա օրգազմ ունենալ:
> Սա էլ մի հետազոտության համառոտ ամփոփում տվյալ թեմայով:


Որովհետև ծլիկն իրականում էդ մի պուճուր թմբիկը չի, այլ եքա օրգան ա, ինչի մասին չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ ա խոսվում: Ծլիկի անատոմիան նենց ա, որ անգամ վագինալ սեքսի ժամանակ հենց ծլիկն ա անուղղակիորեն գրգռվում, ոչ թե բուն հեշտոցը: Ու հենց դրանից ա, որ մի էնպիսի պարզ բան, ինչպիսին դիրքի փոփոխությունն ա, կարա էսպես կոչված վագինալ օրգազմի բերի:

----------

Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Որովհետև ծլիկն իրականում էդ մի պուճուր թմբիկը չի, այլ եքա օրգան ա, ինչի մասին չգիտես ինչու շատ քիչ ա խոսվում: Ծլիկի անատոմիան նենց ա, որ անգամ վագինալ սեքսի ժամանակ հենց ծլիկն ա անուղղակիորեն գրգռվում, ոչ թե բուն հեշտոցը: Ու հենց դրանից ա, որ մի էնպիսի պարզ բան, ինչպիսին դիրքի փոփոխությունն ա, կարա էսպես կոչված վագինալ օրգազմի բերի:


Իսկ հեշտոցում ջի-սփոթի գոյության մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես: Կա՞ էդպիսի բան, թե միֆ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քո նարագրածը, եթե սերմնաժայթքման չի հասնում, իմպոտենցիայի տեսակ ա՝ իմ հասկանալով: Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում սերմնաժայթքում լինում ա, բայց մարդը ոչինչ չի զգում, գուցե ինքը ուղղակի ասեքսուալ ա, չէ՞: Ես իհարկե մասնագետ չեմ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում, այլ տարբերակ տղամարդու մոտ օրգազմի բացակայության, քան ուղղակի իմպտոտենցիան:


Շին ջան, նախ իմպոտենցիա տերմին վաղուց արդեն չկա, կոչվում ա էրեկտիլ դիսֆունկցիա: Երկրորդ, հա, բոլորովին առողջ տղամարդկանց մոտ էլ ա լինում սեքս առանց օրգազմի: Պատճառները կարան տարբեր լինեն. հոգնածություն, ցուրտ, դռան զանգ, սովածություն, ալկոհոլ: Սեքսը տենց կատարյալ երևույթ չի, որ ամեն անգամ պարտադիր գրգռումից մինչև օրգազմ տենց սիրուն ու հարթ ընթանա:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ հեշտոցում ջի-սփոթի գոյության մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես: Կա՞ էդպիսի բան, թե միֆ է:


Կարծում եմ՝ դա էլ ա միֆ: Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, էն, ինչի անունը վախտին դրել են ջի-սփոթ, ընդամենը հեշտոցում ծլիկի անուղղակի գրգռման ամենահասանելի կետն ա:

----------

ivy (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, նախ իմպոտենցիա տերմին վաղուց արդեն չկա, կոչվում ա էրեկտիլ դիսֆունկցիա: Երկրորդ, հա, բոլորովին առողջ տղամարդկանց մոտ էլ ա լինում սեքս առանց օրգազմի: Պատճառները կարան տարբեր լինեն. հոգնածություն, ցուրտ, դռան զանգ, սովածություն, ալկոհոլ: Սեքսը տենց կատարյալ երևույթ չի, որ ամեն անգամ պարտադիր գրգռումից մինչև օրգազմ տենց սիրուն ու հարթ ընթանա:


Բյուր, տերմինը մի կողմ, թող լինի դիսֆունկցիա: Հասկանալի ա, որ բոլորի մոտ էլ ինչ-ինչ վիճակներում հնարավոր ա պրոբլեմներ լինեն: Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե օրգազմի բացակայությունը ո՞րն ա, սերմնաժայթքում եթե լինում ա, հնարավո՞ր ա, որ դա չուղեկցվի օրգազմով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, տերմինը մի կողմ, թող լինի դիսֆունկցիա: Հասկանալի ա, որ բոլորի մոտ էլ ինչ-ինչ վիճակներում հնարավոր ա պրոբլեմներ լինեն: Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե օրգազմի բացակայությունը ո՞րն ա, սերմնաժայթքում եթե լինում ա, հնարավո՞ր ա, որ դա չուղեկցվի օրգազմով:


Տղամարդկանց սեքսոլոգիային էդքան ծանոթ չեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, հնարավոր չի: Հակառակը կարա լինի, որ օրգազմը չուղեկցվի սերմնաժայթքմամբ (էստեղ էլ կարան լինեն զանազան ֆիզիոլոգիական պատճառներ):

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017), Շինարար (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Բայց հենց զուտ անատոմիական տեսանկյունից էլ հետևում ա, որ կանացի օրգազմի ինտենսիվության ամենաբարձր պիկին կլիտորի գրգռումը կհասցնի, որովհետև այն շատ զգայուն ա ու բազմաթիվ նյարդային վերջավորություններ ունի։ Այսինքն, իմ չոբան պատկերացմամբ, կլիտորային օրգազմը ավելի կարճ ժամանակում, ավելի մեծ ինտենսիվության պիկով ա։ Իսկ վագինալ օրգազմի ժամանակ, ոնց հասկանում եմ ու ոնց Բյուրն էլ ասեց, կլիտորի անուղղակի գրգռում ա, ու էդ դեպքում օրգազմն ինտենսիվության ավելի փոքր պիկով կամ պիկերով, բայց ժամանակային ավելի լայն սպեկտրում ա։  :Jpit: 

Ժող ու հատկապես Բյուր, մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս հարց, կարո՞ղ ա նենց հետազոտություններ իմանաք՝ կանացի օրգազմի վերաբերյալ, որտեղ պատկերվում ա տարբեր տեսակի օրգազմների ինտենսիվության կախումը ժամանակից։ Բայց ոչ թե հարցաթերթիկ լրացնելու հիման վրա, այլ հենց ինչ-որ մեթոդներով չափած։ Իհարկե, հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սեքսի ժամանակ մարդկանց ուղեղի, սրտի աշխատանքը կամ եսիմինչ չափեն, բայց գրաֆիկներ եմ ուզում, իրանք սեքսի են։  :Nyam:

----------


## Շինարար

> Տղամարդկանց սեքսոլոգիային էդքան ծանոթ չեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, հնարավոր չի: Հակառակը կարա լինի, որ օրգազմը չուղեկցվի սերմնաժայթքմամբ (էստեղ էլ կարան լինեն զանազան ֆիզիոլոգիական պատճառներ):


Շուքրան գազիլան: Հարցս դա էր ընդամենը, թե չէ որևէ կերպ ուղեղս չէր մտնում:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց հենց զուտ անատոմիական տեսանկյունից էլ հետևում ա, որ կանացի օրգազմի ինտենսիվության ամենաբարձր պիկին կլիտորի գրգռումը կհասցնի, որովհետև այն շատ զգայուն ա ու բազմաթիվ նյարդային վերջավորություններ ունի։ Այսինքն, իմ չոբան պատկերացմամբ, կլիտորային օրգազմը ավելի կարճ ժամանակում, ավելի մեծ ինտենսիվության պիկով ա։ Իսկ վագինալ օրգազմի ժամանակ, ոնց հասկանում եմ ու ոնց Բյուրն էլ ասեց, կլիտորի անուղղակի գրգռում ա, ու էդ դեպքում օրգազմն ինտենսիվության ավելի փոքր պիկով կամ պիկերով, բայց ժամանակային ավելի լայն սպեկտրում ա։


Քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ կան կանայք, որոնց մոտ վագինալ օրգազմը ավելի ուժեղ է, քան կլիտորայինը, դրանով հակված չեմ հավատալու, որ վագինալ օրգազմը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան կլիտորի անուղղակի գրգռման արդյունք, որովհետև էդ դեպքում քո ասածը կլիներ՝ ինտենսիվության շատ ավելի փոքր պիկ:

----------

Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Վիշապ (10.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող ու հատկապես Բյուր, մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս հարց, կարո՞ղ ա նենց հետազոտություններ իմանաք՝ կանացի օրգազմի վերաբերյալ, որտեղ պատկերվում ա տարբեր տեսակի օրգազմների ինտենսիվության կախումը ժամանակից։ Բայց ոչ թե հարցաթերթիկ լրացնելու հիման վրա, այլ հենց ինչ-որ մեթոդներով չափած։ Իհարկե, հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սեքսի ժամանակ մարդկանց ուղեղի, սրտի աշխատանքը կամ եսիմինչ չափեն, բայց գրաֆիկներ եմ ուզում, իրանք սեքսի են։


Մի «օնլայն» հետազոտություն աչքովս ընկել էր: Հիմա փորփրում եմ, չեմ գտնում: Որ գտնեմ, կդնեմ: Բայց սենց բաներն ահագին բարդ ա ուսումնասիրելը, որովհետև էթիկական կոմիտեները չեն հաստատում տենց հետազոտությունները:

----------

Ruby Rue (26.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Շուքրան գազիլան:* Հարցս դա էր ընդամենը, թե չէ որևէ կերպ ուղեղս չէր մտնում:


Հը՞

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ կան կանայք, որոնց մոտ վագինալ օրգազմը ավելի ուժեղ է, քան կլիտորայինը, դրանով հակված չեմ հավատալու, որ վագինալ օրգազմը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան կլիտորի անուղղակի գրգռման արդյունք, որովհետև էդ դեպքում քո ասածը կլիներ՝ ինտենսիվության շատ ավելի փոքր պիկ:


Ընդհանրապես, հիպոթեզ կա, որ էդ հիպոթետիկ G-կետը կլիտորի էքսթենշնն ա։ Իսկ վագինալ սեքսի ինտենտիվության մեծ պիկեր կարան լինեն եթե էդ նյարդային վերջավորությունները շատ են ու մոտ հեշտոցին, որովհետև ինչքան գիտեմ հեշտոցն ինքը չունի նյարդային վերջավորություններ կամ շատ քիչ են։ (Հը՞, Բյուր։)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հը՞


merci beaucoup

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանրապես, հիպոթեզ կա, որ էդ հիպոթետիկ G-կետը կլիտորի էքսթենշնն ա։ Իսկ վագինալ սեքսի ինտենտիվության մեծ պիկեր կարան լինեն եթե էդ նյարդային վերջավորությունները շատ են ու մոտ հեշտոցին, որովհետև ինչքան գիտեմ հեշտոցն ինքը չունի նյարդային վերջավորություններ կամ շատ քիչ են։ (Հը՞, Բյուր։)


Դե զուտ անատոմիայով ծլիկի ոտիկները հասնում, «գրկում» են հեշտոցը: Ես էլ եմ հակված մտածելու, որ ջի սփոթը հենց էդ ոտիկներն են, ու անատոմիական առանձնահատկություններով պայմանավորված, որ որոշ կանայք «վագինալ» օրգազմ են ունենում: Ամեն դեպքում, էս ամենը բավական քիչ ա ուսումնասիրված, ու շատ դժվար ա ինչ-որ բանի մասին հաստատապես պնդում անելը:

Էս էլ նկարը, որը ցույց ա տալիս ծլիկի անատոմիան հեշտոցի կոնտեքստում:

----------

Ruby Rue (26.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բյուր, տերմինը մի կողմ, թող լինի դիսֆունկցիա: Հասկանալի ա, որ բոլորի մոտ էլ ինչ-ինչ վիճակներում հնարավոր ա պրոբլեմներ լինեն: Ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե օրգազմի բացակայությունը ո՞րն ա, սերմնաժայթքում եթե լինում ա, *հնարավո՞ր ա, որ դա չուղեկցվի օրգազմով*:


Հնարավոր ա՝ ejaculatory anhedonia կամ anhedonic ejaculation (նաև օգտագործվում է «pleasureless ejaculation»)։ Բավականին հազվադեպ ու շատ քիչ ուսումնասիրված «խանգարում» ա... 

Ի դեպ սեռական ակտից հաճույք չստանալը տղամարդկան մոտ սովորաբար դասակարգվում է որպես delayed ejaculation, ինչը այնքան էլ կապ չունի erectile dysfunction-ի հետ։

----------

Շինարար (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ժող ու հատկապես Բյուր, մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս հարց, կարո՞ղ ա նենց հետազոտություններ իմանաք՝ կանացի օրգազմի վերաբերյալ, որտեղ պատկերվում ա տարբեր տեսակի օրգազմների ինտենսիվության կախումը ժամանակից։ Բայց ոչ թե հարցաթերթիկ լրացնելու հիման վրա, այլ հենց ինչ-որ մեթոդներով չափած։ Իհարկե, հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սեքսի ժամանակ մարդկանց ուղեղի, սրտի աշխատանքը կամ եսիմինչ չափեն, բայց գրաֆիկներ եմ ուզում, իրանք սեքսի են։


Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ դծվար եմ պատկերացնում, որ այսպիսի հետազոտությունները բանի տեղ դրվեն, քանի որ դժվար կլինի անտեսել դիտման ազդեցությունը արդյունքների վրա։ Այստեղ էթիկական հարցը, ըստ իս, լրիվ երկրորդական է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ դծվար եմ պատկերացնում, որ այսպիսի հետազոտությունները բանի տեղ դրվեն, քանի որ դժվար կլինի անտեսել դիտման ազդեցությունը արդյունքների վրա։ Այստեղ էթիկական հարցը, ըստ իս, լրիվ երկրորդական է։


Բժշկակագիտական ու կոգնիտիվ հետազոտությունների ոլորտում լիքն են տենց գործոնները, որ կարան ազդեն էքսպերիմենտի արդյունքների վրա, ու դիտման ազդեցությունն ամենակարևորներից չի: Սկսած սպիտակ խալաթի ֆենոմենից, վերջացրած լաբորատորիայի սեթինգով ինչ ասես կարա լինի: Լավ մտածված էքսպերիմենտն էսպիսի գործոնները մինիմալի ա հասցնում, բայց էքսպերիմենտը մնում ա էքսպերիմենտ: Ասենք օրինակ էդ հաճույքի հայտնի էքսպերիմենտում, որտեղ զույգերը պիտի սկաների ներսում սեքս անեին, հաստատ սկաների ներսում սեքս անելը նվազեցնում ա հաճույքը, ու ուղեղի ակտիվությունն աղավաղված ա ստացվում: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ սկաների ներսում ցուրտ ա, շարժվելիս պատկերը լավ չի ստացվում և այլն: Բայց դե էդ ա, ուրիշ ձև չես կարող սեքս անող ուղեղի ակտիվությունը նկարել:

Էստեղ անդրադառնում են սեքսի հետազոտության մեթոդներին ու քննարկում դրանց կիրառելիությունը: Էդ զույգը, որի մասին նշվում ա հոդվածում, էն հայտնի զույգն ա, որ սեքսի չորս փուլերն ա նկարագրել:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բժշկակագիտական ու կոգնիտիվ հետազոտությունների ոլորտում լիքն են տենց գործոնները, որ կարան ազդեն էքսպերիմենտի արդյունքների վրա, ու դիտման ազդեցությունն ամենակարևորներից չի: Սկսած սպիտակ խալաթի ֆենոմենից, վերջացրած լաբորատորիայի սեթինգով ինչ ասես կարա լինի: Լավ մտածված էքսպերիմենտն էսպիսի գործոնները մինիմալի ա հասցնում, բայց էքսպերիմենտը մնում ա էքսպերիմենտ: Ասենք օրինակ էդ հաճույքի հայտնի էքսպերիմենտում, որտեղ զույգերը պիտի սկաների ներսում սեքս անեին, հաստատ սկաների ներսում սեքս անելը նվազեցնում ա հաճույքը, ու ուղեղի ակտիվությունն աղավաղված ա ստացվում: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ սկաների ներսում ցուրտ ա, շարժվելիս պատկերը լավ չի ստացվում և այլն: Բայց դե էդ ա, ուրիշ ձև չես կարող սեքս անող ուղեղի ակտիվությունը նկարել:
> 
> Էստեղ անդրադառնում են սեքսի հետազոտության մեթոդներին ու քննարկում դրանց կիրառելիությունը: Էդ զույգը, որի մասին նշվում ա հոդվածում, էն հայտնի զույգն ա, որ սեքսի չորս փուլերն ա նկարագրել:


Հղումդ ավելի շատ հարց առաջացրեց, քան դրանց պատասխանեց... բայց ֆիզիոլոգիական հետազոտությունների կտրվածքով համաձայն եմ, որ կարելի է էքսպերիմենտը «ճիշտ» կառուցել (այդ չորս փուլերի հետազոտությունն էլ է ֆիզիոլոգիական)։ Բայց Ռուբիի առաջարկած հետազոտությունը ախր զուտ ֆիզիոլոգիական չի, ու դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում թե ոնց ա կարելի դա այնպես անել, որ բանի տեղ դրվի... չգիտեմ, միգուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց եթե ես «էթիկայի կոմիտեի» անդամ լինեի, վստահելիության տեսանկյունից լուրջ համոզելու աշխատանք պիտի հետազոտության հեղինակները անեին։

----------


## boooooooom

> Ես էլ եմ հակված մտածելու, որ ջի սփոթը հենց էդ ոտիկներն են


Այսինքն, եթե տենց լիներ, ապա կլիներ 2 ջի սփոթ՝ աջ ու ձախ։ Բայց իմ իմանալով դա կենտրոնում ա՝ մուտից 2-3 սմ ներս ու վերև (հասցեն ա  :LOL: )

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այսինքն, եթե տենց լիներ, ապա կլիներ 2 ջի սփոթ՝ աջ ու ձախ։ Բայց իմ իմանալով դա կենտրոնում ա՝ մուտից 2-3 սմ ներս ու վերև (հասցեն ա )


Առաջարկում եմ G-spot-ը վերանվանել «boooooooom-ի կետ»` այսքան ճշգրիտ հասցեաորոշման համար։  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Այսինքն, եթե տենց լիներ, ապա կլիներ 2 ջի սփոթ՝ աջ ու ձախ։ Բայց իմ իմանալով դա կենտրոնում ա՝ մուտից 2-3 սմ ներս ու վերև (հասցեն ա )


Էդ կետը հայտնաբերողը կարծեմ մի քիչ ավելի խորքերն էր ասում` 5֊8 սմ դեպի ներս։
Մարդկանց հանկարծ սխալ հասցեով չուղարկենք էլի ։))

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

> Առաջարկում եմ G-spot-ը վերանվանել «boooooooom-ի կետ»` այսքան ճշգրիտ հասցեաորոշման համար։


Վաու, ամուսնացած տղամարդիք խանդի տեսարան կսարքեն. շտապ կանվանափոխեն իրենց անունով)))

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

> Էդ կետը հայտնաբերողը կարծեմ մի քիչ ավելի խորքերն էր ասում` 5֊8 սմ դեպի ներս։
> Մարդկանց հանկարծ սխալ հասցեով չուղարկենք էլի ։))


Նավսյակի թող 2սմ-ից փնտրեն))) , որովհետև էդտեղ էլ են իրեն "տեսնողներ" եղել)))

----------

ivy (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (26.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն, եթե տենց լիներ, ապա կլիներ 2 ջի սփոթ՝ աջ ու ձախ։ Բայց իմ իմանալով դա կենտրոնում ա՝ մուտից 2-3 սմ ներս ու վերև (հասցեն ա )


Ախր շատ սխալ ա մի բան, որը նյարդային վերջավորություններից ա կազմված, կետով որոշելը: Հայտնաբերողը 40-ականներին ա հայտնաբերել, տղամարդ ա էղել, ասածն էլ ուղղակի հիպոթեզ ա էղել, որը մինչև հիմա չի հաստատվել: Ուղղակի հեշտոցում կան հատվածներ, որոնք ավելի զգայուն են, քան մյուսները՝ պայմանավորված հենց ծլիկի ոտիկների անուղղակի գրգռմամբ:

----------

Freeman (13.03.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ախր շատ սխալ ա մի բան, որը նյարդային վերջավորություններից ա կազմված, կետով որոշելը: Հայտնաբերողը 40-ականներին ա հայտնաբերել, տղամարդ ա էղել, ասածն էլ ուղղակի հիպոթեզ ա էղել, որը մինչև հիմա չի հաստատվել: Ուղղակի հեշտոցում կան հատվածներ, որոնք ավելի զգայուն են, քան մյուսները՝ պայմանավորված հենց ծլիկի ոտիկների անուղղակի գրգռմամբ:


Փաստորեն դա հստակ հասցե չունի, այլ կերպ ասած՝ բոմժ ա  :LOL: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր թեմայի մասին, մտածում եմ, որ սեռական կյանքը մե պրոցես ա, որ ժամանակ ու համբերություն ա պահանջում։ Անհամբերները միանգամից պանիկայի մեջ են ընկնում, թե ամեն ինչ շատ վատ ա, բան չի ստացվում, օրգազմ չկա և այլն։ Մինչդեռ իրականում кто ищет, тот всегда найдет։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդ էլ կա, առիթը բաց չի թողնում մյուսի հասցեին չար քոմենթ անելու 
> 
> Իսկ թեմայով ինչ կասես, Մեֆ ջան, մեզ քո կարծիքը հետաքրքիր ա։


Վայչէի՞նչեսասում Այվի ջան... ի՞նչ չար քոմենթ....

էս թեմայով շատ բան չեմ կարող ասել որովհետև շատ սըրչեր չեմ արել... իմը հիմնված ա զուտ անձնական փորձի վրա, որով չեմ ուզում զահլեքդ տանեմ ու սաղիդ ծնգլահան անեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն դա հստակ հասցե չունի, այլ կերպ ասած՝ բոմժ ա 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր թեմայի մասին, մտածում եմ, որ սռական կյանքը մե պրոցես ա, որ ժամանակ ու համբերություն ա պահանջում։ Անհամբերները միանգամից պանիկայի մեջ են ընկնում, թե ամեն ինչ շաը վատ ա, բան չի ստացվում, օրգազմ չկա և այլն։ Մինչդեռ իրականում кто ищет, тот всегда найдет։


Եթե հստակ հասցեով մարդ գնա, դժվար թե կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բան գտնի  :Wink: 
Բայց ընդհանրապես, համաձայն եմ, որ սեռական կյանքը պրոցես ա ու ժամանակ ու համբերություն ա պահանջում: Ուղղակի էսօր հասարակությունն ուրիշ բան ա պրոպագանդում, մասնավորապես՝ համատեղելի չես, զույգիդ փոխի, օրգազմը սեքսի պարտադիր բաղադրիչ չի, անօրգազմիկ լինելը նորմալ ա և այլն:

----------

boooooooom (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

Գաղթական (27.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեծ հույս եմ հայտնում, որ շուտով էս դոկումենտալ ֆիլմը կցուցադրեն նաև Դանիայից դուրս, ու կհայտնվեն անգլերեն սուբտիտրերը: 
Ֆիլմում տարբեր կանայք պատմում են իրենց սեռական փորձից: Բավական անկեղծ են ու խորանում են զանազնա ինտիմ մանրամասների մեջ: Ֆիլմի մասնակցիներին ուղղված հարցերից է նաև, թե արդյոք բոլոր զուգընկերների հետ օրգազմ ստացել են: Թվերն ապշեցուցիչ են ու ցույց են տալիս, որ էս թեմայի սկզբում մեջբերված 65%-ն ընդամենը սիրուն միջինացված թիվ ա, ու շատ դեպքերում պատկերն ավելի կատաստրոֆիկ ա: Ընդ որում, չնայած որ ֆիլմի համար հարյուրից ավելի կանայք են հարցաքննվել, ամեն դեպքում էստեղ selection bias կա. ֆիլմի կանայք հիմնականում քաղաքում ապրող դանիացիներ են, որոնք ի տարբերություն ոչ դանիացի ու ոչ քաղաքում ապրող կանանց, ավելի անկախ են ու բարձրաձայնում են իրենց կարիքների մասին:

----------


## Շինարար

վերջը ուսումնասիրությունները պարզելու են, որ կանայք օրգազմ չեն ունենում ընդհանրապես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> վերջը ուսումնասիրությունները պարզելու են, որ կանայք օրգազմ չեն ունենում ընդհանրապես:


Շին, հեգնանքդ տեղին չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հեգնանքդ տեղին չի:


բա լավ՝ ինչով ա պայմանավորված, որ նույնիսկ նման բարձր հասարակություններում էդքան բարձր տոկոս ա կազմում օրգազմի բացակայությունը կանանց մոտ, ընդ որում՝ ոնց դու ես ասում, շատերը անկեղծ չեն խոստովանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա լավ՝ ինչով ա պայմանավորված, որ նույնիսկ նման բարձր հասարակություններում էդքան բարձր տոկոս ա կազմում օրգազմի բացակայությունը կանանց մոտ, ընդ որում՝ ոնց դու ես ասում, շատերը անկեղծ չեն խոստովանում:


Իհարկե բոլոր պատճառները հայտնաբերելու համար լուրջ հետազոտություն ա պետք անել: Բայց նույն ֆիլմը դիտելուց էլ ահագին եզրակացություններ կարաս անես: Նույնիսկ էսպիսի զարգացած հասարակություններում սեքսի ժամանակ կնոջը բավարարելը տղամարդկանց համար առաջնահերթություն չի լինում:

----------

Ծայրահեղ (20.03.2017)

----------

